# Plantar fascia injection



## rachell1976 (Aug 7, 2012)

How to bill this injection? MD marked Medicum joint injection 20605 but I am not agreeing with a joint injection- however I don't know what other option. Tendon?


------ has had some persistence of the plantar fasciitis at the
calcaneus itself.  He is doing his stretching on a regular basis.

On examination, there is a quarter-sized area of point tenderness on the
plantar area at the origin of the plantar fascia.  This is quite
uncomfortable to palpation.  Treatment options were discussed, and at
this time 20 mg of Depo-Medrol and Marcaine are instilled into the
inflamed area.  PAR is made with regards to the shot.  ------ will
continue his stretching exercises.  He will call me in 2 weeks' time
prior to his upcoming backpacking trip as to the response from the
injection to his right foot.


----------



## gmlittle (Aug 7, 2012)

look at 20550


----------



## jdemar (Aug 8, 2012)

20550.


----------

